# Trailer for New Spitfire Library



## jbuhler (Apr 15, 2019)

15 seconds of enigma. Amps and lots of mics.



PT's walkthrough video:



Here is the commercial thread on the library.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2019)

Amped Granular Synthesis Guitars.


----------



## ptram (Apr 15, 2019)

Electric Bass Swarm!


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 15, 2019)

Finally, Enigma III.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Apr 15, 2019)

Spitfire Marketing Swarm


----------



## whiskers (Apr 15, 2019)

StevenOBrien said:


> Spitfire Marketing Swarm


they and OrchestralTools do know how to be a tease...


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> 15 seconds of enigma. Amps and lots of mics.



There went my order for Mandolin Swarm …. at least 'til Thursday.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 15, 2019)

I was waiting for this one. Of course, it remains to be seen whether I am going to like it enough to buy it, but I was expecting it.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 15, 2019)

I heard through the grapevine that it is supposed to be the ultimate Circus organ! The Circus organ to end all Circus organ libraries, they said! I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## VinRice (Apr 15, 2019)

Johnny Greenwood? Looks like his amp set-up.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 15, 2019)

VinRice said:


> Johnny Greenwood? Looks like his amp set-up.


that would be awesome. LCOT had a very Greenwood vibe.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 15, 2019)

"Hi there, I am Paul Thompson from Spitfire Audio and tootay I am very excited to show you our latest installment "Scary digestive Winds". This library was recorded at the Natty right behind of AIR Studios with a vast collection of vintage mics, just to mention one of the beautiful large diaphragm from Neumann positioned behind the crappers flush for a warm vibrant and intense subharmonic sound..."

I am definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> "Hi there, I am Paul Thompson from Spitfire Audio and tootay I am very excited to show you our latest installment "Scary digestive Winds". This library was recorded at the Natty right behind of AIR Studios with a vast collection of vintage mics, just to mention one of the beautiful large diaphragm from Neumann positioned behind the crappers flush for a warm vibrant and intense subharmonic sound..."
> 
> I am definitely looking forward to it.



Ultimate solution for universal GAS !! 
_
I am very excited as well..... _


----------



## emasters (Apr 15, 2019)

Albion TWO - Re-Amped!


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 15, 2019)

Forget new libraries, they need to finish the extra patches on their solo library. They gave us the Virtuoso Violin patch, now where is the Cello and Viola?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 15, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Forget new libraries, they need to finish the extra patches on their solo library. They gave us the Virtuoso Violin patch, now where is the Cello and Viola?


Nope. First they'll announce: Goodbye Solo Strings with promo price, 50% off. After the promo they'll announce a new product, Solo Strings v2, and you'll get Virtuoso Cello and Viola with an upgrade price.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 15, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> Nope. First they'll announce: Goodbye Solo Strings with promo price, 50% off. After the promo they'll announce a new product, Solo Strings v2, and you'll get Virtuoso Cello and Viola with an upgrade price.



Damn...hope not..LOL but it does follow suit.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 15, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Damn...hope not..LOL but it does follow suit.


Not really. But I wouldn't be surprised to see Solo Strings Pro, with additional mics (and an additional charge).


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2019)

I guess this is probably that "Ambient Guitars" library that you could see on Christian's computer a few months ago? I hope so, since I'm not in the market for ambient guitars, cool as they are.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 15, 2019)

miket said:


> I guess this is probably that "Ambient Guitars" library that you could see on Christian's computer a few months ago? I hope so, since I'm not in the market for ambient guitars, cool as they are.



My thoughts exactly. Especially with Leo Abrahams making an appearance during one of the Black Friday specials (or so I believe it was). I have to admit that I am in the market for ambient guitars.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 15, 2019)

I see one of these between those amps...


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 16, 2019)

“Ambient Chittering Chipmunks”.

I dunno-it just abbreviates well. A.C.C.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 16, 2019)

Hmmm. Albion 2 discontinued on Wednesday, new library launch on Thursday. No idea what this might be coughTWOcough


----------



## mouse (Apr 16, 2019)

Great another library that I don't need or want but that I'll undoubtedly purchase because I have no self control


----------



## rudi (Apr 16, 2019)

Christian: "I wonder what would happen if you played an irish tin whistle through some mega amps, and used 200 different microphones to record it?"
Paul "Do you know, I think that's a really good idea Christian!"


PS I think it'll be an upright piano


----------



## lumcas (Apr 16, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> They gave us the Virtuoso Violin patch, now where is the Cello and Viola?



Cello yes, but Virtuoso Viola? That’s the best oxymoron I’ve heard in a while


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 16, 2019)

lumcas said:


> Cello yes, but Virtuoso Viola? That’s the best oxymoron I’ve heard in a while



LOL. Maybe not as complex a patch, but all instruments can benefit from some master patch enhancement and better playability.


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 16, 2019)

amp sim, huh? Don't need those.


----------



## dexterjettser (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Thomson better be excited to show me this new library


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2019)

dexterjettser said:


> Paul Thomson better be excited to show me this new library



Hmmmmm. I think 'VERY EXCITED' ………… otherwise, amazing long list of alternative promo libs


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 16, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hmmm. Albion 2 discontinued on Wednesday, new library launch on Thursday. No idea what this might be coughTWOcough



Hmmm... Yeah, I was expecting, Albion-TWO launch on Thursday, but this teaser doesn't seem to indicate that. We shall know what this is about soon, I'm really looking forward to the release of Albion-TWO, and I'm a big fan of Albion-ONE.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 16, 2019)

Albion, Too


----------



## SvenE (Apr 16, 2019)

Distorted soundscapes for cinematic scoring - Coming tomorrow.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 17, 2019)

miket said:


> I guess this is probably that "Ambient Guitars" library that you could see on Christian's computer a few months ago? I hope so, since I'm not in the market for ambient guitars, cool as they are.



I have also noticed that mysterious library in Christmas time but in this video by Paul Thompson. You can see it at the very top of his instance of Kontakt, approximately around 8:12 minutes.



Since the background of the library looks like snowbound pine trees, I've thought that I've accidentally discovered the announced "big gift" we will receive on Christmas day. Naive as I am, I've took the "big gift" thing literally (as in free). _In the end, the gift had turned out to be very generous discount with the added excitement of prolonged waiting for Rodney the Dinosaur to finally arrive. _

Sorry. Back to the topic. A bunch of guitar amps certainly look suggestive, but bunch of amps can mean anything with Spitfire Audio. We will find out soon enough.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 17, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> Nope. First they'll announce: Goodbye Solo Strings with promo price, 50% off. After the promo they'll announce a new product, Solo Strings v2, and you'll get Virtuoso Cello and Viola with an upgrade price.


We might see those & other cool new features as all these libraries are ported to the SF Player.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 17, 2019)

SvenE said:


> Distorted soundscapes for cinematic scoring - Coming tomorrow.



well if it sounds anything like that looks like i'll be saving money :D


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

Ambient Guitars: Distorted Soundscapes for Cinematic Scoring | Spitfire Audio



Spitfire Audio said:


> Ambient Guitars is a collection of inspiring and modern cinematic guitar sounds, textures and loops — from ambient to apocalyptic — created and performed exclusively by renowned guitar innovator Leo Abrahams, and expertly sampled by Spitfire Audio. Designed for use in film, TV and game music and especially suited to dark, urbane, indie style scores, its early incarnation is already a directors’ and composers’ favourite. This intuitive and instantly playable toolkit will inspire any discerning media composer or producer looking for fresh sounds and atmospheric textures with an experimental edge.
> 
> Ambient Guitars will be available at our promotional price until
> *Thursday 2nd May 2019*.



$299|$249 Intro

Best,

Geoff


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 18, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Ambient Guitars: Distorted Soundscapes for Cinematic Scoring | Spitfire Audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the In Action and Overview videos? Seems odd to put so little info up at launch.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 18, 2019)

so.. it's *Ambient Guitars*, I'm guessing Albion-TWO will be SA's next release.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Where are the In Action and Overview videos? Seems odd to put so little info up at launch.


I thought so too.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Apr 18, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Where are the In Action and Overview videos? Seems odd to put so little info up at launch.


I totally agree. It would help if there was something beyond the audio demos. I'd like to see somebody go a little more granular with it.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 18, 2019)

Silentspace2000 said:


> I totally agree. It would help if there was something beyond the audio demos. I'd like to see somebody go a little more granular with it.


I mean, come on Spitfire, sell it to me. My credit card is out, but I already play guitar, so what's on offer here?


----------



## josephspirits (Apr 18, 2019)

Yeah no videos is weird. But maybe it's supposed to be weird....


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 18, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> I mean, come on Spitfire, sell it to me. My credit card is out, but I already play guitar, so what's on offer here?


Fear not, more to come!


----------



## idematoa (Apr 18, 2019)

I hope not to be disappointed !


----------



## redlester (Apr 18, 2019)

Well I received an email telling me my download was ready and giving me a serial number before I even knew it existed and more than half an hour before it was officially released! (I have both Enigma 1 & 2). 

The frustration is am away on holiday so it will be at least a week tomorrow before I can download and play with it.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 18, 2019)

redlester said:


> Well I received an email telling me my download was ready and giving me a serial number before I even knew it existed and more than half an hour before it was officially released! (I have both Enigma 1 & 2).
> 
> The frustration is am away on holiday so it will be at least a week tomorrow before I can download and play with it.



I hope you enjoy when you finally get to download it!

Just to piggy back off this comment, it's worth mentioning that if anyone already owns one of Enigma or Enigma 2, you'll get an upgrade price when you buy Ambient Guitars, just put it in your cart while logged into the site and you'll see the correct price. Ben


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 18, 2019)

Will take some extended reviews and walkthroughs to justify ….. having everything OTS has produced, as well as HO_ Scoring Guitars. 
_Will await next Wishlist event and add some more mainstream libs from SFA. _


----------



## S4410 (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes! I 'll get it for free too as i own both Enigmas.
Main difference is that it's now housed inside the EDNA Engine. Some new content & also lots of new presets.Thank you Spitfire!


----------



## jneebz (Apr 18, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Just to piggy back off this comment, it's worth mentioning that if anyone already owns one of Enigma or Enigma 2, you'll get an upgrade price when you buy Ambient Guitars, just put it in your cart while logged into the site and you'll see the correct price. Ben


Sweet!


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 18, 2019)

Looking forward to some videos. It looks to be a partial repackaging of Enigma 1 & 2. I have and like 1, but wasn't sold on 2 judging by the videos and demos. To be honest, I was hoping for something completely new with Ambient Guitars.


----------



## jneebz (Apr 18, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> It looks to be a partial repackaging of Enigma 1 & 2.


Really? Why do you say that?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 18, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Really? Why do you say that?


It says it on the product page.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Apr 18, 2019)

Between scoring guitars 1 & 2 by Heavyocity, and sample logic's cinematic guitars infinity & organic, i'm waiting to hear if this offering by spitfire brings anything new to the table.


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 18, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Really? Why do you say that?



From the product page:

Ambient Guitars is a collaboration between Spitfire Audio and renowned composer, producer and guitarist Leo Abrahams. Featuring amazing new material recorded in 2019 and an amalgamation of two true Spitfire classics; Enigma 1 & 2, it is now presented in our hugely versatile, dedicated eDNA Engine....​


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

A little taste...



Best,

Geoff


----------



## jneebz (Apr 18, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> It says it on the product page.


Nice...In my excitement I stopped at "Featuring amazing new material recorded in 2019"...oops.


----------



## dexterjettser (Apr 18, 2019)

At first I thought the price was way too steep, but 50gb with both the edna engine and evo grid it looks great and sounds amazing as always


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 18, 2019)

$178 because I have Enigma 1, seems reasonable considering I'd be getting Enigma 2 and 10gb of additional content.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 18, 2019)

Well, it's time for discovery 




See you later !


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 18, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Well, it's time for discovery



waiting for your usual experiments


----------



## idematoa (Apr 18, 2019)

I sent a message to the support center because my "Ambient Guitar" have some operating bugs. 
I can not reasonably get an opinion about AG


----------



## thereus (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone else getting missing script problems with some patches?


----------



## idematoa (Apr 19, 2019)

My technical problems are being processed... 
Some presets still work , not the Grid, unfortunately !

To get to the point, the marketing message is aptly named:: _"DISTORTED SOUNDSCAPES FOR CINEMATIC SCORING" _


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 19, 2019)

idematoa said:


> My technical problems are being processed...
> Some presets still work , not the Grid, unfortunately !
> 
> To get to the point, the marketing message is aptly named:: _"DISTORTED SOUNDSCAPES FOR CINEMATIC SCORING" _



Did you try a batch re-save? I did run into a missing sample issue before doing that. Also, the re-save takes ages, I mean really long.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh just buy a cheap guitar ffs


----------



## thereus (Apr 19, 2019)

Issues all sorted now. 

The thing sounds great


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 19, 2019)

Curious why there was no post from Spitfire in Commercial Announcements? Can't say the demos were too inspiring, but looking forward to the walk-through video.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 19, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> Oh just buy a cheap guitar ffs


You should also just buy a cheap bass guitar, cheap drum kit, cheap violin, cheap cello, cheap flute, cheap clarinet, cheap trumpet, cheap trombone, cheap piano, cheap harp etc. You should also learn to play them all, and to make them sound like their expensive counterparts so it doesn't sound like a high school band.


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 19, 2019)

I took his advice and bought a cheap guitar. It sounds like shit. Now what do I do?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 20, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I took his advice and bought a cheap guitar. It sounds like shit. Now what do I do?


Plug it into your interface, load up some plugins and record. A sample library can’t give you unique and personal sounds. Sample libraries are for things like string sections and such.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 20, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> You should also just buy a cheap bass guitar, cheap drum kit, cheap violin, cheap cello, cheap flute, cheap clarinet, cheap trumpet, cheap trombone, cheap piano, cheap harp etc. You should also learn to play them all, and to make them sound like their expensive counterparts so it doesn't sound like a high school band.


Well, I own and play half of this list to some degree. Electric guitar is by far the easiest to make some kind of semi-interesting sounds with.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 20, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I took his advice and bought a cheap guitar. It sounds like shit. Now what do I do?



Upgrade your guitar.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 20, 2019)

All kidding aside, I made the mistake of borrowing a friend's Telecaster and amp for a couple of weeks. Fell in love, bought the amp, bought a high-end tele yesterday, placed an order for a nice strat, and my floor has the first three of soon-to-be-many pedals.

*Stay away from guitars, kids!*


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 20, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> Plug it into your interface, load up some plugins and record. A sample library can’t give you unique and personal sounds. Sample libraries are for things like string sections and such.



I was joking about the cheap guitar. I actually have a mid-range guitar that I love and an AxeFX II so I'm pretty covered with great guitar sounds.

However, I'm primarily a keyboard player and I've become spoiled by the VI/midi workflow where you can lay down a track and then have endless tweaking possibilities. Yes, I agree you can get MUCH better sounds with a real guitar and effects than a guitar VI. But I'm not crazy about laying down a track and not having the option of going back to make slight tweaks to the effects or re-time some of the notes, etc. Yeah, I know technically that's possible but it's a much a slower workflow.

So my ears always perk up whenever a new guitar-oriented VI pops up. I'm usually disappointed 99% of the time, and I'm sure this one won't be the 1%, but I still have hope that someday someone will get it right....


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 20, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> *Stay away from guitars, kids!*



I've read conflicting reports about the guitar industry. Lots of articles about sales being down. Maybe the kids are heeding that advice.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 20, 2019)

As always, Homay's demo is lovely.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 20, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> Curious why there was no post from Spitfire in Commercial Announcements?


Spitfire stopped creating threads in the Commercial Announcements forum several releases ago. They've never given a reason for that decision. Of course, there's been plenty of speculation as to why; but it seems counterproductive to drudge all that up again now.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 22, 2019)

It looks like everything was ednaefied, it's sad, because before all looked like a jewel case and now it's a plastic toaster.


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 22, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> It looks like everything was ednaefied, it's sad, because before all looked like a jewel case and now it's a plastic toaster.



Yeah, they had me at Hello, but lost me at eDNA.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi,

A big thank to technical support team ! 

Most of the issues are solved. 
An update is quickly expected for the management of the Evo with my "Player" version of Kontakt.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 23, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Hi,
> 
> A big thank to technical support team !
> 
> ...



Yeah, SF support are great.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 23, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ambient Guitars - Duo Distorter Red
02 - Arturia - SEM*
*




*


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 23, 2019)

Still no walkthrough video? Please Spitfire, your intro clock is ticking down.


----------



## LinusW (Apr 23, 2019)

I use RP-Verb for reverse reverbs
https://www.robpapen.com/rp-verb2.html

A simpler tool is the new RP-Reverse. Put your own reverb of choice after. 
https://www.robpapen.com/rp-reverse.html


----------



## jason_ (Apr 23, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Still no walkthrough video? Please Spitfire, your intro clock is ticking down.



Yes! It's pretty ridiculous that there's no walkthrough yet! If the walkthroughs aren't ready, Spitfire shouldn't be releasing the product. 

We have no way of demoing these libraries before purchasing, so we rely on their walkthrough vids to make an informed decision. And while we wait and wait, the intro offer expires. It's really not cool.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 23, 2019)

jason_ said:


> Yes! It's pretty ridiculous that there's no walkthrough yet! If the walkthroughs aren't ready, Spitfire shouldn't be releasing the product.
> 
> We have no way of demoing these libraries before purchasing, so we rely on their walkthrough vids to make an informed decision. And while we wait and wait, the intro offer expires. It's really not cool.



Yes, it is a bit weird. But having said that, how much time does one need to make a decision once the walkthrough videos are available. I am probably going to wait anyway, because the intro discount is not such that I feel that I have to buy it now. That is, if I am going to buy it at all.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 23, 2019)

Kind of odd that there is all the copy/hyperbolic quotations and stats, pictures/graphics, demos, hype and enigmatic trailer...but no walkthrough.


----------



## ccarreira (Apr 23, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> how much time does one need to make a decision once the walkthrough videos are available.



The money can go elsewhere, lots of promos now fabfilter 40%, 8dio 40%, projectsam 50%, etc etc


----------



## Banquet (Apr 23, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> The money can go elsewhere, lots of promos now fabfilter 40%, 8dio 40%, projectsam 50%, etc etc




Fabfilter in my case. Although that's not so much the lack of a walkthrough, but more that I'm passing on anything using the EDNA engine. I find it too cumbersome finding a patch in EDNA Earth and don't want another 600 patches to trawl through.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 23, 2019)

Different strokes ………. Enjoy massive content, capabilities of eDNA + Kinematik. Ambient Guitars
decision here is all about its salient content. $249. Intro could use more supporting exposure before May 2.


----------



## damcry (Apr 23, 2019)

ccarreira said:


> The money can go elsewhere, lots of promos now fabfilter 40%, 8dio 40%, projectsam 50%, etc etc



I’ve read somewhere on the forum that Spitfire won’t make Spring Sale as they did last year ... 
Can anybody confirm ?


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 23, 2019)

damcry said:


> I’ve read somewhere on the forum that Spitfire won’t make Spring Sale as they did last year ...
> Can anybody confirm ?


Someone recently reported just the opposite, saying someone at SF had said there would be a wishlist sale in May. I would be most surprised if it doesn’t happen.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 23, 2019)

One can only assume that PT has been enjoying a family Easter and working on his new studio instead of toiling over the walkthrough. The perquisites of being the boss, I guess. SA Support said today the walkthrough would be out “this week.” Still plenty of time before the price goes up.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 23, 2019)

*01 - Native Instruments - Noire Pure
02 - Spitfire Audio - Ambient Guitars - Casper
03 - Spitfire Audio - Ambient Guitars - Creaking Sub*
*










*


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 24, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Still no walkthrough video? Please Spitfire, your intro clock is ticking down.


You really don't have long to wait. Sorry for the delay on this one but it's extremely imminent.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 24, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> You really don't have long to wait. Sorry for the delay on this one but it's extremely imminent.


Excellent thanks Spitfire, just so long as it's out at least a few days before the end of the intro pricing, I'll be happy.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Apr 24, 2019)

Made a quick demo. All sounds from Ambient Guitars except the sine bass from Iceni...


----------



## mouse (Apr 24, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> Made a quick demo. All sounds from Ambient Guitars except the sine bass from Iceni...




Damn that's beautiful man. Well done


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 24, 2019)

Paul explains why his walkthrough is late:


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Apr 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Paul explains why his walkthrough is late:



Oh boy....Murphy's Law when deadlines loom. I'm sure they are scrambling to provide these much needed walkthroughs. I appreciate his candor.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Paul explains why his walkthrough is late:




Ha! Cool video and PT gets a  !!

Meaningful here, with multiple MIDI Keyboard(s)/Controllers, _including Roland KR577 Digi-piano older_ _MIDI connection__, _via separate Saffire Pro14(s). Saffire Mix Control software defaults to lower S/N when both are connected, thus prohibiting such a 'dual' input.

THX!.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Paul explains why his walkthrough is late:




A likely story. Please Sir, the dog ate my homework


----------



## idematoa (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## idematoa (Apr 25, 2019)

My comment via Trustpilot : "Very satisfied with this librairy in terms of choice and quality. Sound textures offer me the opportunity to discover new worlds of creation. 
Thank a lot to all of you ! 
Great jog guys !  "


----------



## idematoa (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Apr 25, 2019)

idematoa said:


>



@jbuhler - might want to edit to add this to the top of the thread


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi folks, we've created a new thread in the commercial section if you're interested in discussing the library there as well.

Ben


----------



## whiskers (Apr 25, 2019)

ugh, i'm liking this more than i was hoping to. Some of it I don't think I'd use, but a lot of the more 'playable' guitars seem really nice.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 25, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler - might want to edit to add this to the top of the thread


Added it to the first post.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 25, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Ambient Guitars - Otto's Shoes, Leo's Arps Soft, David Played
02 - Spitfire Audio - Ambient Guitars - Leo's Arps











*


----------



## idematoa (May 12, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - LCOT + AG
02 - Native Instruments - Piano Felt*
*








*


----------

